# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های نون دار تجربی کدوم هان؟

## MohammadReZa.m

سلام
رشته های نون دار غیراز سه رشته تاپ کدوم هاست ؟ چقدر نون نون توش هست؟

----------


## amin dehghan

شغل زير نون داره
نونوايي

----------


## amin dehghan

اما خارج از شوخی فیزیوتراپی و پرستاری جز رشته های بعد از اون 3 رشته هستن

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> اما خارج از شوخی فیزیوتراپی و پرستاری جز رشته های بعد از اون 3 رشته هستن


خب اینا رشته های پرزحمتی هستن..نسبت به پزشکی زیاد جالب نیستن.
با این حال حقوق پایه ماهیانه چقدر هست؟و ایا برای خودمون کار میکنیم؟

----------


## SinaT

پروتز دندانی هم اگه سرمایه اولیه داری عالیه

----------


## Saeed735

پزشکی.دارو .دندان .بینایی سنجی. علوم ازمایشگاهی. انفورماتیک پزشکی.پرستاری و....

----------


## amin dehghan

> خب اینا رشته های پرزحمتی هستن..نسبت به پزشکی زیاد جالب نیستن.
> با این حال حقوق پایه ماهیانه چقدر هست؟و ایا برای خودمون کار میکنیم؟


هر رشته ای که بخوای پول دربیاری و موفق بشی نیاز به تلاش و سختی داره به جز دلالی 
فیزیوتراپی میتونی مطب بزنی و پرستاری هم اگه علاقه نشون بدی و تا فوق یا PhD بري دانشگاه ها هیات علمی میکنن و یا در لیسانس میتونی در مراکز درمانی کار کني

----------


## sawyer

شاید درست نباشه اینو بگم قبل کنکور

ولی دونستنش خالی از لطف نی

یه پسر خاله دارم که چند سال پیش کنکور میده و پرستاری یه شهر خیلی خیلی دور افتاده قبول میشه

بعدش چهار سال بعد ارشد قبول میشه تهران

بعدشم پیوسته میره بالا و دکتراشو میگیره

دکترای فیزیولوژی 

الانم عضو هیئت علمیه و ماهی دور و بر ده تومن حقوق داره .
تازه بگذریم ک اگه به جای فیزیولوژی میرفت دکترای همین پرستاریشو میگرفت الان وضعش دو برابر بهتر بود

دو : یه همسایه داشتیم یه پسر شررری داشتن 
یعنی ممکن نبود این پسر رو تو نشسته ببینی
سال کنکورش نمیدونم تقلب کرد چی شد پرستاری آزاد نمیدونم کجا قبول شد
آقا ارشدشو گرفت و رفت ترکیه و الان لذتی میبره از زندگی ک ده تا پزشک نمیبرن

سه : یه فیزیوتراپی هست تو شهرمون میتونه همین الان مطب همهههه دکترای شهرو بخره . 

چهار : یه نفرو میشناسم بی سواد !!! آقا رفت یه دوره ی جوشکاری نمیدونم چی چی دید الان عسلویس ماهی حداقل هفت تومن حقوق داره


نتیجه گیری : به قول بابام :*تو اگ بخوای پیشرفت کنی با رشته ی مهندسی زنبور عسل !!! هم میتونی بهترین باشی

*ولی اون روی سکه : تو  اگه بخوای به یه لیسانس اکتفا کنی و دوران دانشجوییتم فقط شب امتحانش کتابتو نگا کنی فوقش حالا تو یه بیمارستان استخدام شی و ماهی خیلی بگیری دو یا اصن نه سه ...

----------


## sawyer

> خب اینا رشته های پرزحمتی هستن..نسبت به پزشکی زیاد جالب نیستن.
> با این حال حقوق پایه ماهیانه چقدر هست؟و ایا برای خودمون کار میکنیم؟



نکنه تو فک کردی یه پزشک برای خودش کار میکنه؟*
اون یه زمانی بود که آقا هر وق میخواست میرفت مطب و مریضای بدبختم باس خودشون رو با اون تنظیم میکردن
تو اگ یه روز نری مطب الان ماشااااالا اینقد هم تخصصت موجوده میرن یکی دیگ
*

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> شاید درست نباشه اینو بگم قبل کنکور
> 
> ولی دونستنش خالی از لطف نی
> 
> یه پسر خاله دارم که چند سال پیش کنکور میده و پرستاری یه شهر خیلی خیلی دور افتاده قبول میشه
> 
> بعدش چهار سال بعد ارشد قبول میشه تهران
> 
> بعدشم پیوسته میره بالا و دکتراشو میگیره
> ...


اینو دوست داشتم.خوش اومد

سطح امیدواریم به موفقیتم از 50 به 99 درصد رسید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sawyer

خیلی خوشحالم دوست من

موفقت آدمارو خودشون رقم میزنن نه یه رشته ی تحصیلی

اگ یه سرچی کنی میبینی نود درصد میلیاردر های خودساخته اصلا پزشک نیستن یا دندانپزشک یا ...

فقط از موقعیت هاشون خوب استفاده کردن

دانشگاه یکی ازین موقعیت هاست

بعدنا هم تو مسیر زندگی یواش یواش مسیر های تازه ای رو به روت باز میشه

جدی بهت میگم ، اگ دیدی جایی دارن اعتراض میکنن که آی و وای و اوضاع بده و ... زود در گوشت رو ببند

مثلا همین پرستارا  که رفتن اعتراض ... خوب اینا انتظار داشتن مثلا با تلاشی که در حد یه کارشناس پرستاری کردن ، قد زحمتی ک یه پزشک واس پزشک شدن میکشه بهشون بها بدن
خوب این محاله ...اگ اینجور باشه زندگی بی معنیه... هر چند بینشون ارشد هم بود ... ولی شک نکن ارشد با معدل 12/01

اما از بین همین پرستارا ، اونایی که با همین پرستاری به اوج رسیدن ، پی اچ دی گرفتن ، ارشد های تاپ رو گرفتن و ...
فقط نشستن یه گوشه و خندیدن ... چون دلیلی نداشت اعتراض کنن وقتی از زندگی و تلاششون راضین.
حتی خود همون پزشک هم برای یه پرستاری که دارای مدارج علمی بالا باشه احترام قائله و مگه میتونه نباشه ؟


قاعده ش همینه : تو تلاش کن ، نتیجش خود به خود ظاهر میشه

----------


## hassaniiii

دندون
پزشکی
دارو
بینایی سنجی
فیزیوتراپی
پرستاری 
اتاق عمل و بیهوشی و ...

----------


## T@H@76

علوم آزمایشگاهی اوضاعش چجوریاس؟

----------


## EDGE98

همه رشته ها خوبن ولی پول در اوردنش به همت و تلاش خودت بستگی داره.

----------


## Harir

اون جایی که نون داره نون واییه! اشتیاه اومدی#

----------


## - Amir -

آقا من یه چی میگم منبررو میدم دسته جوونا 

مخ که باشه ، *همه* چی نون و آب دار میشه .. (به اون قید توجه کن .. )

( نه تنها تو شغل و درآمد بلکه تو هر مرحله از زندگیت اگه با فکر بری جلو موفقی .. )

سنگین بود !! دوساعت هواخوری :yahoo (21):

----------


## fernando

فقط تقوا

----------


## sawyer

> آقا من یه چی میگم منبررو میدم دسته جوونا 
> 
> مخ که باشه ، *همه* چی نون و آب دار میشه .. (به اون قید توجه کن .. )
> 
> ( نه تنها تو شغل و درآمد بلکه تو هر مرحله از زندگیت اگه با فکر بری جلو موفقی .. )
> 
> سنگین بود !! دوساعت هواخوری :yahoo (21):


100% موافقم . باس زرنگ بود

----------


## چی ماه

به نظرتون رشته ژنتیک چطوره به چشم یه دانشمند یا محقق نگات میکنن واسه این مملکت مفید هستی واست دولا راست میشن :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  پولش مهم نیست همین که مثل پاستور یا دیگر دانشمندان اسمم تو کتابا بره یه مجسمه از من بسازن راضیم حالا به نظرتون با تراز 4700 میشه ژنتیک یه تهران درامد

----------


## JoKeR

> خب اینا رشته های پرزحمتی هستن..نسبت به پزشکی زیاد جالب نیستن.
> با این حال حقوق پایه ماهیانه چقدر هست؟و ایا برای خودمون کار میکنیم؟


همه پزشکی قبول نمیشن... خیلیا هستن که با کلی زحمت پرستاری هم قبول نمیشن

----------


## stifler

علوم آزمایشگاهی چطوره دوستان ؟

----------


## mika

> علوم آزمایشگاهی چطوره دوستان ؟


رشته خوبیه

----------


## fateme.tehran

رشته یبهداشت عمومی و مشاوره خانواده در آینده پول ساز خواهد بود...بدلیل آمار بالای طلاق

----------


## stifler

البته اگه کسی فیزیوتراپی هم بتونه قبول شه میگن نسبت به علوم آز  خیلی سر تر هستش.

----------


## Demon Soul

کسی میدونه بهداشت اتاق عمل چیه؟
یعنی میری هفت سال درس میخونی تا یادت بدن چجوری مثلا اتاق عملو طی بکشی؟
یا چجوری در و دیوار اتاق عمل رو دستمال بکشی؟

----------


## stifler

> یعنی میری هفت سال درس میخونی تا یادت بدن چجوری مثلا اتاق عملو طی بکشی؟


7 سال ؟ 7 سال که پزشکی عمومی هستش  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Sarah B

داداش يه چيزي بهت ميگم يادت نره!
هييييچ شغلي آينده ش و به قول تو نونش تضمين نيست!
هزاران نفر هستن پزشكي ميخونن!
همه ميگن پزشكي اينده ش تضمينه و... اما هزاران نفر هستن پزشكي دكترا هم هستن! اما بيكارن! يارو هم هس با مدرك ليسانس بهترين زندگي رو داره!
همه چيز به خودت و تلاشت بستگي داره !!
با كم درامد ترين رشته ها هم اگه تو بخواي! اگه تلاش كني و تو رشته ت تاپ باشي حتما موفق ميشي!
بعدشم تو فعلا كنكورو قبول شو بعد اين سوالو بپرس! :-)
موفق باشي

----------


## GUST

دندانپزشکی توی لغتش نون داره
اما تویه دخل مطب رو دیگه نمیدونم....:yahoo (4):

----------


## niـhan

دام پزشکی و فیزیو تراپی و بینایی سنجی

----------

